
Cray ARMs Highest End Supercomputer with ThunderX2 - jcbeard
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/11/13/cray-arms-highest-end-supercomputer-thunderx2/amp/
======
theAnswerIs_
Looks like far more results will be presented at GoingArm workshop at SC17
(ref: twitter) Can't wait to see. I wonder what other vendors will be
presenting too, looks like Arm is finally arriving at SC17.

------
rbanffy
Can the link be changed not to show the AMP page?

